# bags of cement per yard



## Rundog (Jan 5, 2007)

how many 80 pound bags are in a yard of cement


----------



## K_Tile (Feb 10, 2006)

Do you mean...How many 80lb bags of concrete will yield a cubic yard of concrete?

About 45 bags


----------

